

GMail's offline mode means having your email encrypted on Google's servers is feasible? - amichail

Search for example could be done locally via your unencrypted email.  Offline mode already makes this possible.<p>Perhaps Google could provide a pay option with no advertising where your email would be encrypted on its servers.
======
aristus
That may well be possible, but GPG in Javascript is still too slow, about 5KB
per second on my machine.

<http://www.hanewin.net/encrypt/PGencode.htm>

------
wmf
This concept is possible, but don't look for Google to ever provide it. Their
whole philosophy is based on control of data and data mining.

~~~
amichail
But if some people are willing to pay for it, why not?

